# Yoschy von der Döllenwiese



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Just curious how many people have this dog in their bloodlines?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My boy (pictures and pedigree posted on page 3 of the bi color thread that's up now) is a Yoschy grandson...


----------



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you mean Eliot seen him on your website? He is awesome. The reason I ask is I am getting a puppy with Yoschy in her bloodlines. Pretty excited..


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Eliot is my pups father. Good luck with your new pup!!


----------

